# Thinking of getting a project car?



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

I am wanting a project car, but not sure what to get. I want to stay with a Z, but should I get a 240, 280, or 300? What are the performance differnaces between the 240 and 280? Which one whould be easyer and to work on? Which one would be easyer to find in decent shape?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i myself am thinking of goin with the 240sx because it has a much better aftermarket support than the 300. i believe that the 240 also is a better project car than the Z, because they are relatively inexpensive. also, you say project car, but what do you want out of it, if you want show, or straightline racing, i would go with the Z(300) or if you have the money go with the TT and you get HICAS, and that is good for all around racing. but i want to get into the drift scene, so i am going to purchase a 240, and mostlikely gut it, and mod the engine...then i will get to the suspension, and lastly i wll work on body.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

280 weighs alot more then the 240Z. What all are you wanting to do? I would try to find a 240Z or a 280ZXT. 280Z/X/T will be easier to find. Both the 240Z and 280Z will be easy to work on. What engine would you use? If you get the 280ZXT I would stay with the L28ET and build on that. A NA 280ZX or 280Z and 240Z will leave more options open from an RB series motor to an SBC. Another thing is parts are more readily available for the 280 at this time. If you have to restore the 240Z to get it at a level it needs to be it might cost alittle bit more then a 280 would. Also look for a 260Z if your going to mod any of these cars will be fine. As for a Z31 that is up to you, the chasis is based off the 280Z chasis and has a few issues with rigidity (they can be fixed). The VG30ET is an amazing engine; it is easy to get power out of and very reliable while doing so. The Z31 will be a little bit harder to work on, but this car will be the easiest to find in good to excellent condition and for a very good price. Also if you pick up a 4/87-89 Turbo you will have an R200 LSD, W-series motor (better block), and a nearly indestructable engine, but they are the heaviest of the Z31s.

Handling wise the 240Z will take it if done right thanks to the light weight. All of the other cars can be made to handle well, but each time the cars got heavier. The Z31 has a weak chasis like I mentioned earlier, not enough camber in the front (can be fixed), and a trailing rear suspenion which leaves much to be desired.

If you look at a Z32TT even though this isn't the forum the possibilities are endless. The VG30DETT has problems with blocked cooling passages from the factory and the car needs cooling upgrades as you being to more heavily modify it. The suspension set-up is very good, the brakes are very good, and the engine is very good. The Z32TT has the biggest aftermarket of any of the cars you have mentioned, but they cost alot more to maintain. They also weigh a bit more, but that can be fixed. Simple bolt-ons will take this car to around 400rwhp, but after that the car gets expensive to modify.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i myself am thinking of goin with the 240sx because it has a much better aftermarket support than the 300. i believe that the 240 also is a better project car than the Z, because they are relatively inexpensive. also, you say project car, but what do you want out of it, if you want show, or straightline racing, i would go with the Z(300) or if you have the money go with the TT and you get HICAS, and that is good for all around racing. but i want to get into the drift scene, so i am going to purchase a 240, and mostlikely gut it, and mod the engine...then i will get to the suspension, and lastly i wll work on body.


240Z not 240SX  

Also your statment about aftermarket support is wrong. The Z32TT has a VERY big aftermarket that is growing very fast. Plus this is the 240Z to Z31 300ZXT section not the Z32 section.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the 240sx with either an sr or a ka has alot more aftermarket parts availble then a z32. Have you seen the parts taht are availible for the S13,S14,S15? i wasnt only talking about engine, i meant the car as a whole!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> the 240sx with either an sr or a ka has alot more aftermarket parts availble then a z32. Have you seen the parts taht are availible for the S13,S14,S15? i wasnt only talking about engine, i meant the car as a whole!!!


Yes have you seen what is available for the Z32? Plus the Z32 has alot more potential engine wise. The 240SX has become overrated recently due to all you dorifto boys and the hype about the SR20DET.

Plus this isn't a 240SX forum and the 240SX was not in that list. Please don't fill up this thread with off-topic posts.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I am wanting to show and race the car at the drags. I am new to the Z cars, but I have always wanted to build one to run. I also am unfamilar with the engines. I have bulit a couple of mustangs in the past, 67 & 69, so I am more familiar with the US engine blocks. I love the look of the mid 70's 280z, but I also lilke the late 80's and early 90's 300z's. I am looking to build something around 500-600 HP. Nothing to serious, but something that just screams RACE ME! What can I get a 280z for price wise, something in decent shape?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A 280Z in good condition can be had for under 4k. If you want that much power get a regular NA and drop an SBC in it. Also for a drag car a Z31 would do pretty good and it wouldn't cost to much to get around 500rwhp out of the car.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Would that be with a TT, SC, NA? Which would be the best and most reliable for getting that much HP out of the Z31? I thinking the TT, but not sure. What years did Nissan put the Z31 in the 300?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Yes have you seen what is available for the Z32? Plus the Z32 has alot more potential engine wise. The 240SX has become overrated recently due to all you dorifto boys and the hype about the SR20DET.
> 
> Plus this isn't a 240SX forum and the 240SX was not in that list. Please don't fill up this thread with off-topic posts.


i completely agree with you, the Z32 has MANY options with aftermarket, there are a lot of suspension mods, brakes, bodykits, engine mods, everything you can think of they have it, and it does have a very promising engine for mods, but i still like my 240 for the fact that its mine.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> Would that be with a TT, SC, NA? Which would be the best and most reliable for getting that much HP out of the Z31? I thinking the TT, but not sure. What years did Nissan put the Z31 in the 300?


The Z31 is the chasis code it is from 84-89. Stock the Z31 300ZXTs are single turbo (VG30ET) and you will remain single turbo if you want that power. NA won't make that power, and an S/C won't either plus it would be a pain in the ass to set-up.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

So what can be added to the Z31 to get that power?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.worldsfastestclown.com/2002.html

its a nonturbo too


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A good T3/T4, GT35/40R, T66, and so on... Forged pistons and rods, alittle work on the stock crank, ported heads, cams, valve springs, bigger injectors, Cobra MAF, JWT ecu or a custom one, good IC, better oil pump, oil cooler, adjustable FPR, 3in turboback exhaust, and more. If your serious about this do some research about other highly modified Z31s. I can give you what I have done/ am doing, but I will be running the stock bottom end for a little while. http://www.zxturbo.com/rides/1sickz.html There is 1sickZs mod list. He actually made 661rwhp not to long ago.

Look here http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/

Look at members rides at Z31.com

And look at http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_results.asp

Also http://www.thespecshop.com/z31/index.asp (they also have solid diff mounts and solid cross member mounts)


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> T3/T4, GT35/40R, T66, and so on... Forged pistons and rods, alittle work on the stock crank, ported heads, cams, valve springs, bigger injectors, Cobra MAF, JWT ecu or a custom one, good IC, better oil pump, oil cooler, adjustable FPR, and more. If your serious about this do some research about other highly modified Z31s. I can give you what I have done/ am doing, but I will be running the stock bottom end for a little while. http://www.zxturbo.com/rides/1sickz.html There is 1sickZs mod list. He actually made 661rwhp not to long ago.
> 
> Look here http://www.amzperformance.com/z31/
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats a big help! :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> Thanks, thats a big help!


If you have any other questions just post or P.M. me. and I will answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> If you have any other questions just post or P.M. me. and I will answer them to the best of my ability.


I just realized your 2HR away from me. I'm in Johnson City. I am down there a lot.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> I just realized your 2HR away from me. I'm in Johnson City. I am down there a lot.


Yeah your not to far away. I'm in Knoxville most of the year, but I am in Tullahoma (middle tennessee) quite abit since my Z is in pieces in my parents garage. I'm enjoying life at UT right now haha.


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Should I try to find one with a stock turbo, or no?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

cjones said:


> Should I try to find one with a stock turbo, or no?


If you can find an 84 or 85 slicktop that needs an engine or not that would be ok. Otherwise find a turbo 4/87 and up will have the W series motor, LSD, and R200 LSD. That way you would have the best of everything except for weight to start off with.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> If you can find an 84 or 85 slicktop that needs an engine or not that would be ok. Otherwise find a turbo 4/87 and up will have the W series motor, LSD, and R200 LSD. That way you would have the best of everything except for weight to start off with.


Don't forget the bulletproof tranny. Same one is used in Z32TT's.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Don't forget the bulletproof tranny. Same one is used in Z32TT's.


Grrr I somehow stupidly repeated LSD twice in my post instead of listing the tranny. I mean't to list it but oh well.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Does the Z31 R200 LSD have 6 bolt output shafts?


----------

